
Also against individual IQ worries - wslh
https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=3473
======
navigator01
Intelligence is real. IQ measures something associated with intelligence. But
people should care more about doing what they want to do rather than a number
that might say something about their ability to do what they may want to do.

Interest usually implies a level understanding. If you're interested in
something, you should be able to do that thing at least modestly well.

